# What life lesson can we draw from this passage and verse in II Kings 4?



## Puritanhead (Jul 30, 2006)

"...Thine handmaid hath not any thing in the house, save a pot of oil" (II Kings 4:2b)


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 30, 2006)

"He (Elisha) directed her what to do, considered her case: _What shall I do for thee?_" The sons of the prophets were poor, and it would signify little to make a collection for her among them: but the God of the holy prophets is able to supply all her need; and, if she had to make money of, and found she had nothing to sell but one pot of oil, _v._ 2. If she had had any plate of furniture, he would have biddn her part with it, to enable her to be just to her creditors. We cannot reckon any thing really, nor comfortably, our own, but what is so when all our debts are paid. If she had not had this pot of oil, the divine power could have supplied her; but having this, it will work upon this, and so teach us to make the best of what we have. ..."

-- Matthew Henry


----------

